# Pavillon, wie sind euer Erfahrungen?



## troll20 (26. Juni 2022)

Moin, 

Nach vielen Jahren haben wir uns wieder mal einen Pavillon zugelegt. 
Nun ist die Frage, wer nutzt sowas auch und wie macht ihr das bei Sturm und starken Wind.?
Seitenteile zu oder auf, Dach runter oder drauf lassen. Habt ihr euren Pavillon irgend wie gesichert? Kann mir vorstellen das dies ein ordenliches Segel ist. Bei uns waren nur ein paar (3 Stück pro Fuß) Heringe dabei


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das bei Sturm und starken Wind.?


Moin,
ganz einfach, abbauen, die Wetterwarnung von gerade zeigt für dein Gebiet nichts gutes.


----------



## Europa (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich hatte damals nur mit den mitgelieferten Heringen befestigt, dann kam ein heftiger Wind und den Pavillon hat es teilweise losgerissen, überschlagen und verbogen. Er war aber noch zu retten. Ich habe mir in einem Sportgeschäft so dicke dreikantige Heringe zusätzlich gekauft (mindestens 3 pro Standpunkt) und seither hält es egal wie heftig es windet. (Ca 10 Jahre Erfahrung) Allerdings in der Stadt, vielleicht ist es an einem besonders windigen Ort anders.
10 kosten 7€, ich weiß nicht ob ich Werbung machen darf? Französisches Sportgeschäft mit Filialen in D
Ach ja, Seitenteile waren eigentlich immer angebunden (also offene Sicht, nicht geschlossen) und im Herbst wird natürlich abgebaut bis zum Frühjahr


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2022)

Ich habe schon etliche Zelte bzw Pavillons aufgebaut, ob es jetzt beruflich oder privat war.
Die Palette reicht über die 3 x 3 m vom Baumarkt zum auseinander ziehen oder die mit den Plastik Ecken (nicht zu empfehlen).
Auf Arbeit für Veranstaltungen von 6 x3 bis hin 12 x 6 m.
Da wird dann mit selbst gebogene 10 ner Moniereisen die ca 40 - 50 cm in die Erde geschlagen werden gearbeitet , es darf ja nichts passieren.
Wir nehmen 5 mm Seile die werden oben in den Ecken und jede zweite Stange, bei größeren Zelten versenkt / befestigt.

Weißt du wie die Seile verspannt werden?

30 cm vor dem Hering wird eine Schlaufe geknotet, dann durch den Hering, richtig ziehen und durch die Schlaufe unter der Schlaufe verknoten. So kann sie sich nicht aufziehen.

Ich habe auch schon Pavillons aus Eisen (3x3) gesehen, die haben mir gut gefallen.

Wenn Wind Böen drohen machen wir die Seiten meist auf, der Rest also das Dach muß dann halten. 

Ich habe einfach alles beschrieben weil ich nicht ahnen kann was du schon weißt.


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit.
Für den Verein haben wir jetzt relativ viel Geld in die Hand genommen und uns was von Ruku Event gegönnt.




__





						▷ Faltpavillons & Faltzelte direkt vom Hersteller - RUKUevent
					

Originale Faltpavillons & Faltzelte in verschiedenen Größen & Farben. ✓Schnell aufgestellt, ✓wasserdicht und ✓stabil. In deutscher Markenqualität.




					www.rukuevent.com
				



Die teuerste Ausführung, aber das ist echt was für die Ewigkeit. Und ruckzuck auf- und abgebaut! Am WE hatten wir ihn auf dem Stadtfest das erste mal mit dabei. Noch nie stand was schneller als Schattenspender. 1 Gewicht je Standbein und fertig.
Seitenteile nach Wunsch sind auch möglich, genauso wie x verschiedene Farben für Dach und Wände. Nur das Gewicht ist nicht von schlechten Eltern. Ist halt Qualität.....

Hilft dir jetzt natürlich irgendwie nicht so bei deiner Frage. Wir bauen den immer ab.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Erst mal vielen lieben Dank an die antwortenden, das ihr eure Erfahrungen teilt. 


lollo schrieb:


> die Wetterwarnung von gerade zeigt für dein Gebiet nichts gutes


Richtig die totale dürre und eine ständige leicht Briese. Regen soll wohl eventuell heute Abend kommen aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt jede Stunde   



Europa schrieb:


> also offene Sicht, nicht geschlossen


 So kann ich mich auch an frühere Pavillons erinnern.



samorai schrieb:


> Da wird dann mit selbst gebogene 10 ner Moniereisen die ca 40 - 50 cm in die Erde geschlagen werden gearbeitet ,


Das ist eine Super Idee da werd ich gleich mal schauen wie viele ich noch habe. 



samorai schrieb:


> Weißt du wie die Seile verspannt werden?


Jup.



samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Pavillons aus Eisen (3x3) gesehen, die haben mir gut gefallen.


Genau sowas ist das. Gewicht ohne Stoff irgendwie über 60 Kilo 
Aufbau- Anleitung  ist die Rede von 4 Personen und 4 Leitern. 
Alleine war es zwar eine Quälerei aber ging auch. 



Annett schrieb:


> 1 Gewicht je Standbein und fertig.


Stimmt da gibt es ja noch extra Gewichte die man mit Wasser füllen kann. Da stören zumindest die Schnüre zu den Heringen nicht so ganz. Die können dann bis zum wirklichem Sturm abbleiben. 


Annett schrieb:


> Am WE hatten wir ihn auf dem Stadtfest das erste mal mit dabei.


Leider hattest du davon keine Bilder gepostet 

Aber der 500er ist und bleibt der beste egal wie viele Bullis noch kommen mögen.


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2022)

Ich schick dir ein Bild privat. Sind zu viele Leute drauf.... die Gewichte sind aus Metall und schön handlich. 
Und psst, das ist und bleibt ein 600er.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Annett schrieb:


> Und psst, das ist und bleibt ein 600er.


Ups da waren wohl wieder die Finger auf dem Hany breiter als die Tastflächen


----------



## Turbo (27. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Seitenteile zu oder auf, Dach runter oder drauf lassen. Habt ihr euren Pavillon irgend wie gesichert? Kann mir vorstellen das dies ein ordenliches Segel ist.


Seitenteile und Dach weg.
Glitzinie, Reben und __ Kiwi pflanzen.
Ist zu 100% sturmsicher.  

Nur nicht ganz so wasserdicht. 

 


ups..  da steht noch ein falscher Stuhl drin, der nicht dorthin gehört.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Seitenteile und Dach weg.
> Glitzinie, Reben und Kiwi pflanzen


Irgend wann gewiss, aber bei der derzeitigen Baustelle wird das Teil ständig woanders stehen müssen


----------

